# Turkey Poop



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

Well its that time of year again to chase those wild gobblers. Pro says that hens will poop an H, J for Jakes and T for Toms. So just remember those simple rules while out scouting. Good Luck to ALL.


----------



## InvaderZim (Sep 7, 2007)

Yer so fulla shiitt!


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

:mrgreen:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

InvaderZim said:


> Yer so fulla shiitt!


Amen to that, I NEVER said such a thing. This is what happens when you try and teach a grasshopper how to grab the pebble from the hand. :? CS, pay attention next time **** it! :wink:


----------



## coyoteslayer (Sep 10, 2007)

> Amen to that, I NEVER said such a thing. This is what happens when you try and teach a grasshopper how to grab the pebble from the hand. CS, pay attention next time **** it!


Im kiddin. I remember what you said when the wheeler I was riding broke down. Tom's poop a J


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

All I know is that white stuff on the end of turkey shiit... it's turkey shiit.


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Pro, can you see that stuff from way up there in that tree stand? What size shot ya think would work best? And Tex, you can smear a little of that white stuff on the front bead of you shotgun, works great on those dark mornings. :roll:


----------



## proutdoors (Sep 24, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Pro, can you see that stuff from way up there in that tree stand? What size shot ya think would work best? And Tex, you can smear a little of that white stuff on the front bead of you shotgun, works great on those dark mornings. :roll:


I'll be using my bow, so the answer is 30" GoldTip arrows tipped with 125 gr 3 blade muzzys. :mrgreen:

And yes, i can see the poop from way up there and tell if it is a tom or hen deposited 'Tex'. :shock:


----------



## TEX-O-BOB (Sep 12, 2007)

BPturkeys said:


> Pro, can you see that stuff from way up there in that tree stand? What size shot ya think would work best? And Tex, you can smear a little of that white stuff on the front bead of you shotgun, works great on those dark mornings. :roll:


Actually BP, I smear it under my eyes and on my face. I makes great natural cammo and I don't have to wear a head net. 8)


----------



## scott_rn (Sep 11, 2007)

Re: One Tough Kid
by coyoteslayer on Sat Feb 16, 2008 12:06 pm 

Oh great. I have resurrected the Poop Thread. **** it!!


Sounds like you have got a bit of a poop fixation coyoteslayer :lol:


----------

